# Website for valuing old coins and stamps



## Conshine (2 Jan 2008)

I have been given an old collection of coins and stamps.

Does anybody know of any websites where you could for example, specify the country of origin, currency, coin type , year, condition etc, click a button and you get its value?

I have looked, but cannot really find anything as I describe.

I am sure there are places you can walk in to and get this done, but how can you be sure you are being told the truth by the person behind the counter?

Maybe the collection is worthless, but you never do know.


----------



## Stifster (2 Jan 2008)

The stamp fair is usually on in the RDS at this time of year. A few years ago I went in and asked how i could get my stamp collection valued. The bloke suggested i buy the book with all the values in it.

It cost me about €30 and i couldn't make head nor tail of it!

As i haven't actually added anything to it in about 20 years it will probably just be a somewhat interesting heirloom. There are quite a few first day issues which my gran used to get for me.


----------



## Conshine (2 Jan 2008)

Stifster said:


> The bloke suggested i buy the book with all the values in it. It cost me about €30 and i couldn't make head nor tail of it!


 
Yeah, probably one of the books I have looked at in various shops. I am surprised there is not an easy to use website, as I am probably not the only person in the world with some coins / stamps I would like to find out their worth.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jan 2008)

You could get a list of stamp dealers/coin dealers from the Golden Pages.  One that springs to mind is [broken link removed].  

There are also people who do professional valuations for insurance purposes but this might cost a lot.  One of these might be [broken link removed]

Note:  Not recommending either just mentioning that they are some of the listed ones.


----------



## jbsheridan (3 Jan 2008)

you could try http://www.irishcoinage.com/


----------



## Ravima (4 Jan 2008)

values in catalogues are 'catalogue values'. They would be the top price that a dealer would charge for a coin. if you were selling to the dealer, then the most you should expect would be 50% of the catalogue value. Also remember that condition is very important. err on the side of caution when grading and valueing.


----------



## SarahMc (5 Jan 2008)

The book referred to is probably the Stanley Gibbons one, which is available in the reference section of any library.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jan 2008)

Not sure where you are located ConShine but in Cork there is a Coin and Stamp fair held on the last Saturday of every month in the Imperial Hotel on the South Mall. Most of the dealers would be happy to look throught the coins and stamps and give you a valuation. But as a previous poster said a dealer will only give you 50% of what he would hope to get himself as that is his margin.
One point to note: I have been collecting coins and football programmes (mainly Irish ones) for years now and I have noticed that for ordinary run of the mill coins/programmes the prices have dropped in the last few years. This is mainly because of EBAY. In the past people bought these items at fairs and from catalogs but now all of Europe is a shop with the advent of EBAY.
Granted high profile coins and programmes will still make big money at auction but a lot of dealers margins have been wiped out because of the plentiful supply on ebay.


----------



## DelBoy72 (7 Jan 2008)

Ebay is probably the best bet


----------

